# LED light for lathe?



## scootac (Dec 18, 2021)

I have a clamp-on reflector light over the lathe now, but something brighter and more flexible would be nicer. I could clamp it on, or use a metal plate for a magnetic one, 110v plug nearby. Lathe is a Jet 1221, so don't need a huge reach.
Any suggestions....what are you using???
Thanks!


----------



## TimR (Dec 18, 2021)

I use a Moffat lamp but have used this IKEA lamp in past. I think they go for about $20 at IKEA if you have one close. They may have others as well now. I’ve got a spare I’ll let go if interested.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## TimR (Dec 18, 2021)

I modified the weighed base with a big round magnet I think I got at Harbor Freight on this one. The big black lamp is the Moffat which is a quality lamp for industrial use but their need over cheaper ones is less with cooler LED lamps.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Ray D (Dec 18, 2021)

I use the same light


----------



## duncsuss (Dec 18, 2021)

TimR said:


> I modified the weighed base with a big round magnet I think I got at Harbor Freight on this one. The big black lamp is the Moffat which is a quality lamp for industrial use but their need over cheaper ones is less with cooler LED lamps.



I did the same thing with this Ikea lamp - which they have discontinued (of course!) Works perfectly for my needs.


----------



## Tony (Dec 18, 2021)

This is a good one









Magnetic LED Micro Light - Woodturning Tool Store


The best lathe light on the market, the Magnetic LED Micro Light gets the light where you need it. Comes with integrated rocker switch and a 7 foot cord.




woodturningtoolstore.com

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Jason Goodrich (Dec 19, 2021)

I have seen the little magnetic light and think that is a great idea. I wonder if it is something that could easily be made, maybe out of a cheap light from Goodwill or something. But mostly I just went for good overhead lighting in my shop and don’t use my lamp for much.


----------



## trc65 (Dec 19, 2021)

I've got one from woodturnerswonders that has a magnetic base. Bought it several years ago for a lot less money than what they are listed now. The switchable magnetic base is nice to have. Probably easy to buy parts and make your own lamp to save some money.

I'm going to pick up the one Tony shows after Christmas, primarily for bowls and hollow forms.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Dec 19, 2021)

trc65 said:


> I've got one from woodturnerswonders that has a magnetic base. Bought it several years ago for a lot less money than what they are listed now. The switchable magnetic base is nice to have. Probably easy to buy parts and make your own lamp to save some money.
> 
> I'm going to pick up the one Tony shows after Christmas, primarily for bowls and hollow forms.


Tod is a great guy to deal with, good people.

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 19, 2021)

I got these for my bandsaw and lathe. 
Amazon link not bad for the price either. I also bought them for the saws at work too.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 20, 2021)

Here's how bright it looks like at work....

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 20, 2021)



Reactions: Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------

